# What's Your Favorite Genre?



## weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed (Jun 19, 2009)

What's your favorite genre while smoking your................................... I enjoy Reggae and Acid Rock


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually....classical.


----------



## weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed (Jun 19, 2009)

I can imagine that would be good to listen to I will have to try it sometime.


----------



## zeppelin (Jun 19, 2009)

classic rock
i love listening to music from the 60s and 70s its so chillin and they just know how to rip it


----------



## weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed (Jun 19, 2009)

Classic rock like Jimmi Hendrix, Jim Morrison, The Grateful Dead that kind of classic rock


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Try a little Yo Yo Ma cello music...awesome when stoned....

Think Master and Commander soundtrack...


----------



## skiskate (Jun 19, 2009)

Hardcore,Post-hardcore, screamo, metal, rock, alternative, techno, rap.... I do it all haha.


----------



## dahamma (Jun 19, 2009)

metal, and 80's pop when I'm alone, nobody knows though.


----------



## danrasta (Jun 19, 2009)

Reggae and gansta rap


----------



## zeppelin (Jun 20, 2009)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed said:


> Classic rock like Jimmi Hendrix, Jim Morrison, The Grateful Dead that kind of classic rock


yeah, except i don't listen to grateful dead
but a lot of zeppelin, pink floyd, paul mccartney and wings love them, the who, kansas, bad company, simon and garfunkel, bob dylan...the list goes on
maybe it's not all classic rock but i just love anything from that era


----------



## dew-b (Jun 20, 2009)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed said:


> What's your favorite genre while smoking your................................... I enjoy Reggae and Acid Rock


 i jam to heavy metal. death metal and bethoven.


----------



## SarcasticHobbes (Jun 20, 2009)

zeppelin said:


> classic rock
> i love listening to music from the 60s and 70s its so chillin and they just know how to rip it


I endorse this post heartily, but I would add 90's music as well.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 20, 2009)

era's of music and classic rock are not genres. just so you guys know...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

Here comes the friend that no one knows who invited but still always manages to show up...

Just another reason to donate...... Have a nice day . $$$


----------



## motorboater (Jun 20, 2009)

And yet another statement from a smug Hawaiian who thinks he is witty.

How clever.

Have a nice day, "brah".


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

I got you number bro, face it... Read all you posts, everyone read all his posts, yes .. I am Hawaiian, but you're the one who's smug , not me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

.... Brah.....


----------



## motorboater (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got you number bro, face it... Read all you posts, everyone read all his posts, yes .. I am Hawaiian, but you're the one who's smug , not me


Oh Greenhorn just stop. You make yourself look silly.

I suggest you just ignore me since I anger you so much. It's not healthy to be obsessing over an e-persona. 

Again, have a nice day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't get all mad at me cause they took away wake and bake.. It wasn't my fault


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

And who's angry ? You gotta learn to read between the lines son


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

Let's make a thread mb... Who's sillier, gh or mb... you'll be butthurt


----------



## briwaller (Jun 20, 2009)

prety much anything is my favorite......depending on my mood at the time. lately,....KMK, lil white, and sublime.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> And who's angry ? You gotta learn to read between the lines son


If I bother you enough for you to follow me through threads, posting your bullshit, then yes, I do think anger has something to do with your thought process.

Now stop, you make yourself look pathetic.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Let's make a thread mb... Who's sillier, gh or mb... you'll be butthurt


Sir, I honestly couldn't care less about popularity.

Grow up.

Thank you and good day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

motorboater said:


> Sir, I honestly couldn't care less about popularity.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> Thank you and good day.


Dude your lame where's your journal hotshot? Let's see it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

follow you in threads? Please.. If you go back, I been posting first, then you follow asshole


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

and no, I am not angry , but you sure are an asshole


----------



## motorboater (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you for proving me right.

I appreciate it.


----------



## davemoney (Jun 20, 2009)

children please...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

To each, it's own 

You'll get yours, I'll get mine.. they call it karma.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 20, 2009)

OK RASTAMAN AND MAFIAMAN HOW BOUT U JUST SMOKE 2 JOINTS AND FORGET ABOUT IT !!! OH YA reggea all da way


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2009)

i can fix it. 


closed


----------

